# construction of tank rack for breeding



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I had the help of my 4 year old for this. I used 



 because I thought his method was sound.

Here are pics during construction, I was short one sheet for the top shelf but for now 2 out of 3 isnt bad.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I have 4 more of this size tank that need stands, I will be putting 10 gallon tanks on the very top. Next stand will probably be double wide so I have the option of using a cheap 4 foot light if I want to use the bottom two tanks for plant growing.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Didn't you post something about this build before? The stands look good. I hope they're strong enough. Double reinforced?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

the front rails are in a joint on the legs, its very strong


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Those stands are more than strong enough. I would tie them either to the wall or ceiling to prevent any chance of them going over.


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

Have you decided what you'll be breeding yet? Very exciting.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

BillD said:


> Those stands are more than strong enough. I would tie them either to the wall or ceiling to prevent any chance of them going over.


Ditto on the safety thing! Especially with kids


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

next stand will be double the length and I'll put the two stands in an L shape and attach them to each other for extra support.

Breeding plans

Neon tetras is the for sure one

Considering

bristlenose pleco
panda cory
boseamani rainbows

Breeding is my next step in learning the hobby. I have only done live breeders which I don't consider true breeding as it is so easy.

Its going to be quite hard until the spring when I can order some live food cultures but I hope to try in another few weeks with what I have. I have a few things on the go, gotta build the next stand, reseal my 90 gallon and figure out where in this basement I'm going to put everything. Also waiting for some heaters I ordered to come in. Just got some sponge filters which I popped into a tank to get them cycled.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Man you got this set. I wish I had the spare time to set up a breeding room, sadly I don't even have enough cash for that lol. As for some breeder suggestions, have you tried any African Cichlids? Mouth broading is an exceptional art to watch.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

pyrrolin said:


> Breeding is my next step in learning the hobby. I have only done live breeders which I don't consider true breeding as it is so easy.
> 
> Its going to be quite hard until the spring when I can order some live food cultures but I hope to try in another few weeks with what I have.


If your looking for live fry food, like micro, Walter or banana worms, I have these cultures. If you're ever in the GTA near Mississauga or Etobicoke, you can pick some up.

I also have some hatchery food mixed with spirulina powder for really small fry.

I'm breeding some Peacock Gudgeon Gobies & African cichlids and these foods have helped.

Don't forget about the aquarium auctions in & around the GTA for all kinds of different fish stuff like the live cultures & fishes.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Africans are way too common in Kingston, people have trouble giving them away.

Next rack will be double the length to hold the other 4 25 gallon tanks. I will have 6 25 gallon tanks and 3 10 gallons on these racks.

Ordered some heaters on ebay, waiting for those, will need more sponge filters once I get going.

Its a work in progress, very limited budget, so buying as I have funds.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

pyrrolin said:


> Africans are way too common in Kingston, people have trouble giving them away.


You could give them away to me  lol

Alright so if not African's what about oddballs. Halfbeaks are cool to breed, even if they are livebearers. Convict cichlids (always love to breed these rabbits lol). Serpae Tetras, Silver Tips, WCMM's, Goldfish to use as feeder stock lol


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I need to find the time to talk to the ordering person at the LFS so see what they would be looking to buy.

I only have 6 25 gallon for grow out tanks so Im a little limited. 3 10 gallon for the mating and first few weeks of growth.

9 tanks sounds like a lot but it really isnt when doing breeding


----------



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

Is there any threat of rot from humidity on the wooden stands?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

yes and no about the rot, just himidity it would probably take many many years. As long as you aren't constantly getting the wood wet, it should last many years.

Many aquarium stands are made with partical board which would not take getting wet as well as normal proper wood.

About humidity, in the winter my house gets extremely dry and all my tanks just make it barable. In the summer I have to run a dehumidifier most of the time even without having the aquariums.

I am not worried about the wood of my racks having problems.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Use a waterproof outdoor stain on them and you'll have even less worry about rot years down the road. 9 aquariums is nothing for breeding. I really wish I had the time and space and money to set up to breed fish. Sadly I have no patients and I'd need to buy aged fish as if I bred them, I'd be doing it to try and get money right now lol.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm still a ways away from actually breeding, money is very tight right now and I still need to build the other stand. Also waiting for a few heaters I ordered. Looks like the neons I bought a few months ago are pretty mature now and should be ready when I am ready.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Well lucky you. Only fish I got that are in shape are my Silver Tips and Serpaes, both of which I'm going to try to breed in separate 5gallons.


----------

